# GPU-Z 2.13 - Intel HD 620 wrong gpu clock detected



## ricoh (Oct 15, 2018)

HP Elitebook 830 G5 - Bios 1.04


----------



## JalleR (Oct 15, 2018)

Works fine on my Lenovo T470








Btw, Just installed the newest Intel driver 10 min ago, maybe that has something to do with it ? ( you did too i see  )


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 15, 2018)

I have seen this misreading on very few HD 620 devices and am not 100% sure what causes them.

Do you have a 2nd GPU chip in that laptop?


----------



## ricoh (Oct 15, 2018)

Nope, only the Intel iGPU, no secondary GPU. Noticed this behaviour for a few weeks now, so the misreading doesn't seem to be related to OS build, driver release or GPU-Z build.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 15, 2018)

I got this as well. On the recent intel drivers. I also run the recent nvidia drivers 416.34. My internal GPU is an MX150 (N17S-LG-A1 variant at 10w NOT the G1-A1)



Spoiler











The incorrect readings we get are the same, maybe that has some kind of significance?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 15, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> maybe that has some kind of significance?


yeah the register reads as 0xFF


----------



## ricoh (Oct 15, 2018)

...and the sensors page does show exactly 1/3 of that register value, no matter if load or idle.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2018)

@ricoh can you test if the attached build shows the correct gpu clock? realtime sensors should still show the wrong values


----------



## ricoh (Oct 23, 2018)

@W1zzard 

Thanks for the test build, the clocks on the main page are now correct (realtime sensors still @ 4250 mhz)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks, will implement the fix more widely and post another link

@ricoh please test the attached build, everything should be reported correctly now


----------



## ricoh (Oct 26, 2018)

@W1zzard 

Sorry for the late answer. Both the 2nd test build and the 2.14 release build do show the correct clock rates (300 mhz idle / 1000 mhz load) in the realtime sensors tab.

Thanks for the fixes.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2018)

thank you!


----------



## ziddey (Nov 2, 2018)

This is hardly of significance and definitely an edge case, but since core clock is now fixed..

Mem clock doesn't take bclk into account. For example, with a 125bclk, mine shows 1200mhz while it's actually 1500 (1200x1.25).

Just figured I'd throw it out there


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 2, 2018)

I didn't know hd 620 existed. I've heard of 610 and 630, but never of 620.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 2, 2018)

ziddey said:


> This is hardly of significance and definitely an edge case, but since core clock is now fixed..
> 
> Mem clock doesn't take bclk into account. For example, with a 125bclk, mine shows 1200mhz while it's actually 1500 (1200x1.25).
> 
> Just figured I'd throw it out there


That's correct. Bclk changes are not taken into account


----------

